# NOMINATE: your favorite European football stadiums for the EuroFootball Cup



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

*San Mamés* (53332), Bilbao (home to Athletic Club):
*Under construction, but already in use. Expected to be finished by August 2014.



















*Jose Alvalade* (55044), Lisbon (home to Sporting Clube Portugal):



















*Commerzbank Arena* (48132), Frankfurt (home to Eintracht Frankfurt)



















Althought I like older stadiums and large kops, I think Euro and World Cup matches mut be held in modern stadiums, with optimal views and not segregated seating areas.


----------



## stadioman (Jul 10, 2012)

1. Dynamo Kyiv










2. Hannover 96










3. Benfica SL


----------



## Hereford Duncan (Sep 6, 2012)

Estadio Dr. Magalhães Pessoa, Leiria, Portugal









Estádio Algarve, Faro, Portugal









Estádio Municipal de Aveiro, Aveiro


----------



## 4Cardinal (Sep 2, 2012)

Ibrox Stadium, Glasgow

















St. Jakob Park, Basel

















Sükrü Saracoglu Stadi, Istanbul


----------



## Fimleikafelag (Feb 2, 2008)

Cluj Arena
Cluj-Napoca, Romania

FC Universitatea Cluj
Universitatea Cluj Rugby


----------



## shard97 (Feb 11, 2012)

Home Park, Plymouth









Wembley









Allianz Munich


----------



## Tchokan (Apr 22, 2011)

1- *ESTÁDIO DO DRAGÃO* Portugal | Porto | 2003 | 50.200 | FC Porto


















2- *ESTÁDIO MUNICIPAL DE BRAGA* Portugal | Braga | 2003 | 30.200 | SC Braga


















3- *ESTÁDIO CIDADE DE COIMBRA* Portugal | Coimbra | 2003 | 30.700 | Académica


----------



## Tony E Architecture (Mar 26, 2014)

Why do people keep nominating Stadiums that have already been nominated? Other than Jan, I was the first to nominate. I nominated the Emirates Stadium, Wembley Stadium and Allianz Arena. They don't need to be nominated again.


----------



## Blajini88 (Jan 7, 2014)

People please stop picking stadiums just because you live there! Plymouth and Coimbra do not have nice stadiums!

My 3 are

*Tele2 Arena* in Sweden

*Donbass Arena *in Ukraine

*Stade de Suisse *in Switzerland



It wont let me add pictures.


----------



## Dani2 (Apr 13, 2014)

- Santiago Bernabeu : Real Madrid, Spain

- Allianz Arena : Bayern Munich, Germany

- Estadio do Dragao: FC Porto, Portugal


----------



## dmagsteph (May 6, 2007)

Best for Euro 2016 

Lille : Stade Pierre-Mauroy (50186p)

Lille grandstadelillemetropolr by Duckesnoy stephane, sur Flickr

Nice : Allianz Riviera (35624p)



Paris : Stade de France (81338)

Stade De France - Saint-Denis par romvi, sur Flickr


----------



## Chriabous (Jan 23, 2014)

Blajini88 said:


> Tele2 Arena in Sweden
> 
> Donbass Arena in Ukraine
> 
> ...


Here you go, I added some for you friend. 

















Ranma Saotome said:


> [URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidcjones/sets/72157635453453424/with/9707263305/"]http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidcjones/sets/72157635453453424/with/9707263305/[/URL]


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

pbs


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

1. Westfalenstadion, Dortmund
2. Ernst Happel Stadion, Vienna
3. Estadio Santiago Bernabeu, Madrid


----------



## Chriabous (Jan 23, 2014)

OnceBittenTwiceShy said:


> One cannot rule out other member's nominations with a shallow 'I was sooner than you so you may not nominate my favorites even if we share the same three stadiums' argument.
> 
> Members submit their favorite European football stadiums. One cannot dictate taste, predilection and (ir)rationale. If it results in duplicates it indicates shared preference.
> 
> Just enjoy and stop policing. Thank you for your understanding.


But whats the point of mentioning a stadium that has already been nominated and will be included? Its a complete waste of a vote when there are plenty of brilliant stadiums that haven't been picked. 

THESE ARE MY 3 PICKS 

VILLA PARK















http://lostboyos.files.wordpress.com/2012/09/villa-park-birmingham.jpg
http://www.premierleague.com/conten...la/hero4.jpg/_jcr_content/renditions/original
http://content.mcfc.co.uk/~/media/Images/Home/News/tickets/Villa Park.ashx?h=450&w=800

ETIHAD STADIUM















http://www.independent.co.uk/incoming/article8704141.ece/BINARY/original/manchester-city-stadium.jpg
http://www.arupassociates.com/media/cache/24/38/24385fb9e3eb6139cf95b220df456c1f.jpg

KAZAN ARENA















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=656956&page=46
http://cs320219.vk.me/v320219205/51f7/1sr3rWsjlHA.jpg
http://s7.uploads.ru/yphxF.jpg


----------



## Tony E Architecture (Mar 26, 2014)

Thank You. It's a waste of a nomination if it's already nominated. It's like voting for yourself in a competition when the rules state you can't vote for yourself. You just waste your vote. Plus, it is annoying when you see 5 Allianz Arenas spread across 3 pages.


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

pbs


----------



## Tony E Architecture (Mar 26, 2014)

OnceBittenTwiceShy said:


> Fixed. It implies one does not have to downgrade to second or alternative choices just because one's three favorites have already been mentioned. They are no wastes but acknowledgments.
> 
> Thank you.


With all due respect, your missing our point. It's not against the rules nominating a already nominated Stadium. Our point is, it wastes votes and is annoying seeing the same Stadium 5 times.


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

dmagsteph said:


> Nice : Allianz Riviera (35624p)


How did I forget Nice?! Literally one of my favourite stadiums in the world.


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

pbs


----------



## Pantazi (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm actually more into cricket stadiums, which have far more character than their football counterparts, but here are my nominations anyway. I'm voting for the overall football experience (location, views, atmosphere) rather than just architecture.

*Estádio do Restelo* (Os Belenenses, Lisbon). Right by the iconic Mosteiro dos Jerónimos, overlooking the Tagus River, this stadium is great for a Sunday morning stroll around the quiet alleys of Belém and some _pastéis de Belém_ before a meaningless and highly likely scoreless football match.











*İnönü Stadyumu* (Beşiktaş JK, Istanbul). Attend a football match in Europe overlooking the Asian shore across the Bosphorus and the silhouette of the Tower of Leandros, the Clock Tower and the minarets of Bezmialem Valide Sultan Camii, just a few steps away from Dolmabahçe Sarayı. Round up the experience with a walk to the stadium along the leafy Ağaçlı Yol as you power yourself up with a hearty _kumpir_.











*Stade François-Coty* (AC Ajaccio, Ajaccio). If having a stadium named after a _maître parfumeur_ weren't enough, this unpretentious insular ground has great views over the Mediterranean Sea and the adjacent beach of the Ricanto. Do your own warm-up with a dish of _rouget grillé_ and a glass or seven of local white wine, and enjoy the feeling of a laid-back afternoon of dull Corsican football, where the score doesn't ever matter.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 5, 2006)

don't care if it's been nominated before. no stadium in Europe beats Celtic Park on a Champions League night.





































Barcelona - Nou Camp









Real Madrid - Bernabeu


----------



## indaco1 (Oct 12, 2007)

Bernabeu, San Siro and Allianz.

9+7+5+3 Champions League winners have home in these stadiums.

I don't agree I've not to nominate the best because already told by others.


----------



## KruEv (Sep 28, 2008)

Olympic Stadium, Kyiv



















Donbass Arena, Donetsk











Allianz Arena, Munich


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

Please, stop writing that repeated nominations shouldn't be included. Then how we can choose stadiums, if everybody got 1 votes?

*Here is official votecounts so far.* 72 stadiums been nominated and here are top 20 by votecount.


Allianz Arena - 10 votes
Santiago Bernabeu - 7 votes
Stadio Guizeppe Meazza (San Siro), Juventus Stadium - 6 votes
Estadio Municipal de Braga, Estadio de Luz - 5 votes
Westfalenstadion, Wembley Stadium, Old Trafford, Emirates Stadium, Camp Nou - 4 votes
Stade de France, Signal Iduna Park, Estadio do Dragao, Donbass Arena, Celtic Park - 3 votes
Veltins Arena, Tele2 Arena, Stadium Wroclaw, Red Star Stadium - 2 votes

All other stadiums got only a vote.


----------



## datoriprogram (Sep 21, 2009)

1. Allianz Arena
2. Friends Arena http://www.sbi.se/uploaded/filarkiv/Friends Arena - Foto Adam Wycichowski.jpg
3. Tele2 Arena http://i.imgur.com/BYG2kXQ.jpg?1


(Gotta support my home country!)


----------



## Borja_Elche (Dec 29, 2011)

Estadio Manuel Martínez Valero, Elche









Camp Nou, Barcelona


----------



## gggggy (Jan 25, 2014)

Xtreminal said:


> Please, stop writing that repeated nominations shouldn't be included. Then how we can choose stadiums, if everybody got 1 nomination


In which case why are people still voting for the allianz arena and camp nou when they will surely be included? 

They should have made it clear before exactly how it works so people could vote properly. The pronlem is noone here seems to understand what the 1v1 competiton is. You don't get these problems on the other forums. 

Hopefully jan will pick some of the nicer stadiums which may have only been nominated once but have a lot more architectural merit than camp nou. Its like people nominating skyscrapers and everyone picking the empire state building even though there are a lot more beautiful buildings. Camp nou is nothing special its just BIG. it wasnt built to look good it was just built to fit as many people as possible around a football pitch. Hence why they are redeveloping it.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ the Nou Camp will be redeveloped in order to become a world class facility that can earn the most possible money for the club, which it can't do now. The beauty has nothing to do with it; that's a subjective issue, a lot of people like the Nou Camp, me included. 




Xtreminal said:


> Please, stop writing that repeated nominations shouldn't be included. Then how we can choose stadiums, if everybody got 1 votes?
> 
> *Here is official votecounts so far.* 72 stadiums been nominated and here are top 20 by votecount.
> 
> ...


Maybe it's me who doesn't get this right. Is it only the stadiums with more nominations that get to participate in the "Cup"? Jan's OP doesn't read like that at all, but then maybe it's me who's missing something.


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

alexandru.mircea said:


> Maybe it's me who doesn't get this right. Is it only the stadiums with more nominations that get to participate in the "Cup"? Jan's OP doesn't read like that at all, but then maybe it's me who's missing something.


Not only you are confused, me too. If we count votes here, then there's no point in the further one vs one. Easier if we just pick the most nominated stadium as a winner :nuts:


----------



## k5villan (Mar 20, 2012)

glad someone said that about the nou camp...

personally i found it very disappointing, the tour and everything is superb, best stadium tour ive ever been on, but the match itself... the concourse is really dated, the seats were filthy, the guy next to me had a huge cigar and happily spent most of the game smoking it, and it was full of tourists so the atmosphere was pretty poor (i get the irony) half the seats are faded and need replacing and most years the pitch is terrible

would probably say the same about wembley and OT, they are just big stadiums, been to wembley 3 times now and OT 4 and i cant put my finger on them as to why i dont find them spectacular, it doesnt help wembley that it is in an absolute shit hole of an area, personally i think the emirates is far nicer

as for other stadiums suggested, didnt someone say stade de france? no under soil heating its not fit for purpose... san siro, great design, but hasnt it been left to rack and ruin? i thought it was incredibly dated due to poor maintenance


----------



## invalidface (Nov 3, 2012)

Anfield Stadium of Liverpool FC
Parc des Princes of Paris Saint-Germain
Amsterdam Arena of Ajax Amsterdam

well, if i must pick four stadiums, the last is Giuseppe Meaza (San Siro) Stadium (Internazionale and Milan)


----------



## Boleq (Feb 20, 2014)

Pepsi Arena - Warsaw
PGE Arena - Gdansk
Stade Luis II - Monaco


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

- Municipal de Braga (Braga, Portugal)
- San Siro (Milan,Italy)
- Allianz Arena (Munich, Germany)


----------



## Pantazi (Sep 2, 2010)

Unless rules have changed from other tournaments, everyone has the right to nominate their three favourite candidates. Depending on each tournament, there are up to thirty-two slots to be filled for one-on-one match-ups, so only the eight, sixteen or thirty-two most voted candidates in these nominations are selected. Hence yes, the more nominations for any given candidate, the more chances it will have to clinch a tournament slot.


----------



## markfos (Sep 14, 2012)

PGE Arena, Gdańsk, Poland


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Pantazi said:


> Unless rules have changed from other tournaments, everyone has the right to nominate their three favourite candidates. Depending on each tournament, there are up to thirty-two slots to be filled for one-on-one match-ups, so only the eight, sixteen or thirty-two most voted candidates in these nominations are selected. Hence yes, the more nominations for any given candidate, the more chances it will have to clinch a tournament slot.


OK that makes sense, thanks. I'll get back with my nomations quick, then.


----------



## iboi (Feb 21, 2011)

Turin - Juventus Stadium


















Dublin - Aviva Stadium


----------



## k5villan (Mar 20, 2012)

is there a proper explanation for the one end only being one tier?


----------



## Tony E Architecture (Mar 26, 2014)

k5villan said:


> is there a proper explanation for the one end only being one tier?


To allow more sunlight to local residents.


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

Olympic Stadium, Kyiv









http://elektraua.livejournal.com/68315.html









http://www.archdaily.com/234044/kiev-olympic-stadium-gmp-architekten/









http://kubikus-rubikus.livejournal.com/91522.html#cutid1

Allianz Arena, Munich









http://www.mimoa.eu/projects/Germany/Munich/Allianz Arena

Donbass Arena, Donetsk


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

pbs


----------



## Blajini88 (Jan 7, 2014)

^ Did he actually say that or did you manipulate it and edit his quote like you did with the rest of ours?


----------



## stwebm (Jan 31, 2007)

- Stadio San Siro
- Camp Nou 
- Allianz Arena


----------



## Blajini88 (Jan 7, 2014)

indaco1 said:


> Bernabeu, San Siro and Allianz.
> 
> 9+7+5+3 Champions League winners have home in these stadiums.
> 
> I don't agree I've not to nominate the best because already told by others.


This is exactly what I mean. Why does it matter who plays there??? We are rating the stadiums. The team who play there should not be considered when rating the stadiums themselves. The architecture of a stadium is exactly the same regardless of who plays there, whether the team is bad or good.


----------



## Marcos70 (Nov 19, 2009)

allianz arena 
emirates staduim 
camp nou


----------



## ccgk51156 (Apr 6, 2011)

*3 aus Deutschland*

My nominations are:
1. Olympiastadion Berlin









2. Olympiastadion München









3. Allianz Arena









Note: these 3 pictures are my own; taken Summer 2009.


----------



## hhappy1990 (Jan 25, 2014)

ARENA LVIV

MUNICIPAL DE AVIERO 

IBROX

I wish people would stop nominating the big stadiums like camp nou, these smaller ones are much nicer. And how come Turk Telekom hasn't been nominated yet?


----------



## k5villan (Mar 20, 2012)

i mentioned ibrox, along with villa park



















look at that facade!

dont make them like that anymore


----------



## tommee (Apr 14, 2014)

Stadio Giuseppe Meazza (San Siro) - Milano












Stadio San Nicola - Bari












Stadio Del Conero - Ancona


----------



## Bligh (Apr 29, 2013)

#1 - Wemley Stadium, London, England-UK

#2 - Emirates Stadium, London, England-UK

#3 - Etihad Stadium, Manchester, England-UK


----------



## Bligh (Apr 29, 2013)

k5villan said:


> i mentioned ibrox, along with villa park
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES! The Ibrox is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## indaco1 (Oct 12, 2007)

Blajini88 said:


> This is exactly what I mean. Why does it matter who plays there??? We are rating the stadiums. The team who play there should not be considered when rating the stadiums themselves. The architecture of a stadium is exactly the same regardless of who plays there, whether the team is bad or good.


I agree but I think they are best for the architecture, also.

If it was for the strenght of the homed team I could have said Camp Nou. But despite big I find it's architecture is a little less interesting.

I must say that now I really love that Irish stadium, also... I didn't know about it before.


----------



## Blajini88 (Jan 7, 2014)

I bet there are lots of beautiful stadiums that people don't know about because big teams don't play there. I just think a stadium should be judged by its architecture rather than the team that plays there.


----------



## k5villan (Mar 20, 2012)

of course they should be based on architecture, or at least features that make them stand out from everywhere else (braga being the best example)

glad no one is suggesting the new era of grounds for english clubs, been to a fair few, cardiff, hull, reading, swansea etc all horrible mirror images of each other with nothing nice or imaginative about them


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

hhappy1990 said:


> ARENA LVIV
> 
> *MUNICIPAL DE AVIERO *
> 
> ...


Municipal de Aveiro kay:

:cheers:


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

Blajini88 said:


> I bet there are lots of beautiful stadiums that people don't know about because big teams don't play there. I just think a stadium should be judged by its architecture rather than the team that plays there.


That happens. For example, typical english stadiums owned by teams that are relegated to first division or league one, such as Sheffields United's Bramall Lane, or Sheffield Wednesday's Hillborough.


----------



## 4Cardinal (Sep 2, 2012)

What about the fenerbache stadium, Sükrü Saracoglu Stadi?????????????????


----------



## Chriabous (Jan 23, 2014)

dmagsteph said:


> Best for Euro 2016
> Lille : Stade Pierre-Mauroy (50186p)
> 
> 
> Nice : Allianz Riviera (35624p)


These 2 stadiums are beautiful I wish they got more votes


----------



## Hendycfc (Jun 21, 2011)

Celtic Park

San Siro

Nou Camp.


----------



## Cumino (Oct 28, 2006)

Juventus Stadium

Old Trafford

Allianz Arena


----------



## gsz87 (Apr 4, 2014)

Warsaw


----------



## gsz87 (Apr 4, 2014)

Gdansk PGE Arena


----------



## gsz87 (Apr 4, 2014)

stadium Wroclaw by night




















and day


----------



## honved (Feb 22, 2014)

1. Juventus Stadium

2. Dombass Arena

3. Aviva Stadium


----------



## lwa (Aug 2, 2010)

Stade Chaban Delmas, Bordeaux, France:

Can't put my finger on exactly why, but always love watching games here on TV. Bordeaux's new place looks fantastic, but I'm delighted to see Bordeaux-Begles (rugby) will make it home from next summer. Also the last ground the Scotland football team got a point in a major championship at... Far too long ago 



















Stade des Alpes, Grenoble, France:

Seating bowl is nothing special, but roof and backdrop makes it for me. Saddened to see just how far Grenoble Foot have fallen down the French leagues!



















Ibrox Stadium, Glasgow, Scotland:

Deserving purely for the main stand facade...


----------



## thebluenosebear (Aug 5, 2013)

1. Ibrox
2. Wembley
3. Bernabau


----------



## Viy (Apr 25, 2014)

1/ Emirates Stadium, London (Arsenal) 60k










2/ Allianz Arena, Munich (Bayern Munich) 60k international 70k national










3/ Stade Pierre Mauroy, Lille (LOSC) 50k


----------



## big machengo 1864 (Feb 21, 2014)

*Croke park. 85k*

http://www.crokepark.ie/getmedia/9f...-79c7be06d33a/18082011cr_aff_33.jpg?width=770


----------



## Притвореник (Feb 20, 2014)

Red Star Stadium, Belgrade



















2. St Nicholas, Bari









3. Poljud, Split


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

pbs


----------



## stadiumdesigner (Mar 2, 2006)

Hereford Duncan said:


> The list of 32 stadiums should be:
> 
> Olympiastadion, Berlin, Germany
> Veltins Arena, Gelsenkirchen, Germany
> ...


nothing that has the word Gelsenkirchen... sorry Herne Ost, should make a reputable list


----------



## invincibletiger (Oct 6, 2010)

1. Anfield
2. Luzhniki
3. Skopje


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

This is my personal list, not really taking into account other peoples (although I will include camp nou and san siro and some others due to very popular demand)

Juventus Stadium, Turin, Italy
San Siro, Milan, Italy
Estadio Municipal de Braga, Braga, Portugal
Estadio de la Luz, Lisbon, Portugal
Estádio Jose Alvalade, Lisbon, Portugal
Estadio Municipal de Aveiro, Aveiro, Portugal
Tele2Arena, Stockholm, Sweden
Allianz Riviera, Nice, France
Stade Velodrome, Marseille, France
Wembley, London, England
Emirates, London, England
City of Manchester, Manchester, England
Villa Park, Birmingham, England
Ibrox, Glasgow, Scotland
Easter Road, Edinburgh, Scotland
Stade de Suisse, Bern, Switzerland
St Jakob Park, Basel, Switzerland
Signal Iduna Park, Dortmund, Germany
Red Bull Arena, Leipzig, Germany
RheinenergieStadion, Cologne, Germany
Olympiastadion, Berlin, Germany
Allianz Arena, Munich, Germany
Aviva Stadium, Dublin, Ireland 
Şükrü Saracoglu Stadyumu, Istanbul, Turkey
Stadion Narodowy, Warsaw, Poland 
PGE Arena, Gdansk, Poland
Stadion Wrocław, Wroclaw, Poland
Donbass Arena, Donetsk, Ukraine
Camp Nou, Barcelona, Spain
Estadi Cornellà-El Prat, Barcelona, Spain
Santiago Bernabéu, Madrid, Spain
San Mamés Barria, Bilbao, Spain

Like people have said, its really hard to narrow it down to 32! These aren't even my favourite 32 stadiums in Europe but I had to include some others to keep people happy.


----------



## pjm0512 (Apr 23, 2014)

Old Trafford, Manchester









Camp Nou, Barcelona









Wembley Stadium, London


----------



## Almansiniko (Mar 13, 2009)

1.- Santiago Bernabéu, Madrid. España 

2.- Allianz Arena, Múnich, Alemania. 

3.- Camp Nou, Barcelona, España.


----------



## levyphobia (Sep 17, 2010)

My top 3

1. Juventus Stadium / 41000 / Turin / Italy

2. Allianz Arena / 71000 / Munich / Germany

3. New Wembley / 90000 / London / England


----------



## hif (May 26, 2005)

INEA Stadion Poznań / Poland


----------



## omar_tenerife (Sep 20, 2008)

1. Camp Nou









2. Wembley 









3. San Paolo


----------



## Muyangguniang (Sep 6, 2004)

Stade de France, Saint-Dénis
Camp Nou, Barcelona
Wembley, London
Koning Boudewijnstadion/Stade Roi Boudain, Bruxelles
De Kuip, Rotterdam
Olympic Stadium, Athens
Allianz Arena, München
San Siro, Milano
Santiago de Bernabeù,Madrid


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

OnceBittenTwiceShy said:


> This is hilarious, a French member accusing Polish members from voting ‘along national lines’ and ‘expressing chauvinism’ and anticipating PGE will conjure up visions of a ruïne in 40 years time:


First of all, not sur that he's French... Anyway he doesn't seem to live in France and he never posts in the French section (or very rarely and only about PSG stuff since he is apparently a big PSG fan :hug.... 
Secondly he's not only a simple (French or not) SSC "member" but also one of its "Super Moderators", so beware if you dare attacking our beloved and magnificent Parc des Princes :gunz: !!


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

pbs


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Well, if you don't mind me saying, "fun" seems like the last thing you're having around here, to be honest.


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

pbs


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

pbs


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

PBS


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Braga, what a stadium........





































See http://www.worldstadiums.com/stadium_menu/architecture/stadium_design/braga_municipal.shtml


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Vote for BRAGA*










*Vote for BRAGA:* http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone&otherday=20140606













































































































http://www.worldstadiums.com/stadium_menu/architecture/stadium_design/braga_municipal.shtml​


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

ERVATUGA said:


> *Vote for BRAGA*


People will vote for Braga if they prefer Braga, you cant make them. Just because you love it doesnt mean everyone does. 

Its interesting how stadiums with a high number of votes at the nomination stage didn't make it that far. Camp Nou, Bernabeu, Old Trafford, Emirates, Signal Iduna are all out just 2 rounds in. The 22nd seed Allianz Riviera knocked out Old Trafford and Bernabeu. Just shows that there are much more beautiful stadiums in Europe but people don't know about them or didn't nominate them. They just nominated the most famous stadiums where the big teams play.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

Leedsrule said:


> People will vote for Braga if they prefer Braga, you cant make them. Just because you love it doesnt mean everyone does.
> 
> Its interesting how stadiums with a high number of votes at the nomination stage didn't make it that far. Camp Nou, Bernabeu, Old Trafford, Emirates, Signal Iduna are all out just 2 rounds in. The 22nd seed Allianz Riviera knocked out Old Trafford and Bernabeu. Just shows that there are much more beautiful stadiums in Europe but people don't know about them or didn't nominate them. They just nominated the most famous stadiums where the big teams play.


I am quite suspicious of some of the voting I.e. the Allianz Riviera beating those stadiums you mentioned. However this is an open poll and people have different tastes and can vote for whichever stadium tickles their fancy. But I still struggle with how the Kyiv Olympic stadium (with a track) can beat more specific football stadiums. This is after all for the best football stadium in Europe. :dunno:

Each to their own I guess.


----------



## k5villan (Mar 20, 2012)

are people confusing the allianz riveria for the allianz arena?

i had to give it a double take when it was up the other day


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

Leedsrule said:


> People will vote for Braga if they prefer Braga, you cant make them. Just because you love it doesnt mean everyone does.


*Everyone have to love it...*










:lol:​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Braga in Archdaily*​

http://www.archdaily.com/143195/braga-municipal-stadium-eduardo-souto-de-moura/

:cheers:​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^














































:cheers:​


----------



## RFSK (Aug 13, 2012)

ok dude we got it, you love this stadium, and it is really unique, now can we carry on with our lives


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

RFSK said:


> ok dude we got it, you love this stadium, and it is really unique, *now can we carry on with our lives*


Cool, but what do you do here :lol:


----------



## carlspannoosh (Apr 12, 2004)

Braga, Braga. Braga bloody Braga. I wish I hadn't voted for it now. Stupid bloody contest anyway


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

carlspannoosh said:


> *Braga, Braga. Braga bloody Braga*. I wish I hadn't voted for it now. Stupid bloody contest anyway


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Tony_E_Architecture is going to be sad today. :lol:

Quarter final predictions?


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

alexandru.mircea said:


> Tony_E_Architecture is going to be sad today. :lol:
> 
> Quarter final predictions?


Try Gamesbids.com, HE'S always sad there!


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

It's back!


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

"The Quarry" of Braga is a masterpiece of architecture and engeneering with his suspended cover. Is beautiful, unique, and it works, is a top stadium for UEFA competitions. Main project of Eduardo Souto Moura that gives him Pritzker Prize (Nobel Archicture).

*Here >>* http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone&otherday=20140704


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Vote for Braga!! epper: It is much more innovative than Warsaw's!


----------



## Good Karma (Mar 22, 2011)

Braga is underrated because it is in Portugal, it's one of the most beautiful settings and is an engineering feat. You can't compare to other stadiums.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

del


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

Good Karma said:


> Braga is underrated because it is in Portugal, it's one of the most beautiful settings and is an engineering feat. You can't compare to other stadiums.


Arfs hno: After seeing that hype about Braga, I cannot help but state my opinion: Yep, it's a very innovative solution to hold the roof without any major structure. But apart form that, it's a medium size stadium (only 30K seats), with few facilities (VIP seating, etc), without any possibility for major expansions, and a pretty dull facade. Its strong points are the roof solution and the fact that it's looming over Braga with a great sight. But I think that this advantages are insufficient, given the disadvantadges. It also had an huge cost compared with larger stadiums built at the same time. It would be better if they would decided to place it in a flat area within Braga. IMO Da Luz, Dragao, Alvalade or even Aveiro's clearly beat it.


----------



## tuvietnam (Oct 3, 2014)

*wow*



Singidunum said:


> Aviva Stadium, Dublin (glass)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow,good job ,this statium is beautyfull !


----------



## coronett30 (Sep 11, 2014)

Groupama Arena Budapest, Hungary capacity: 24.000


----------



## coronett30 (Sep 11, 2014)

Nagyerdei stadion Debrecen, Hungary capacity: 20.500


----------



## Nigee (Oct 21, 2014)

I loved visiting the Stadium in Braga


----------



## Alanzeh (Nov 16, 2011)

Ibrox, Glasgow








Signal Iduna Park, Dortmund








Sankt Jakob Park, Basel


----------



## °_BRABANT_° (Jun 14, 2015)

Maksimir


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

1. Baku Olympic Stadium :heart:










2. Allianz Arena










3. PGE Arena Gdansk


----------



## tallstuffisgood (Oct 26, 2015)

Emirates Stadium... But get some fans in there who actually like shouting


----------



## Bareshellestates (Apr 23, 2016)

Arsenals Emirates and Wembley are the best.


----------



## JOliveira91 (Feb 23, 2012)

My favourites are:

*Estádio do Sport Lisboa e Benfica , Lisbon, Portugal:


Estádio da Luz: Benfica 0-2 Barcelona by Aposta X, no Flickr

Vodafone Arena , Istanbul, Turkey:

BJK vodafone arena by Onur Mustafaoglu, no Flickr


Stadion Narodowy w Warszawie, Warsaw, Poland:

Stadion Narodowy by Robert Danieluk, no Flickr


*


----------



## BenC32 (May 16, 2013)

I am confused about the expansion and renovation of the camp nou. It can already seat just shy of 100,000 people. If they take the top tier all the way round surely it will add more than 5000 seats. Can anyone make me understand this?


----------



## jblifestyles (Aug 24, 2016)

Old Trafford!


----------



## k5villan (Mar 20, 2012)

Seeing as the thread had been resurrected...

Went to Lyons new stadium in the summer for the euros, absolutely beautiful with great infrastructure for an out of town stadium, I think it's up there with the Emirates for best I've ever been to


----------



## YorkCity (Feb 13, 2016)

Westfalenstadion, purely for atmosphere, but it's still an impressive stadium.
Wembley is the best stadium I've visited in terms of facilities, and Camp Nou for aesthetics.


----------



## Adam Brown11 (Dec 21, 2016)

I chose Wembley, Emirates and Allianz.


----------



## alexkrass (Jan 12, 2017)

1.Camp Nou
2.signal iduna park.
3.emirates stadium.
4.Luzhniki arena.
5.Juventus Stadium.


----------



## stim90 (Apr 13, 2014)

In the interest of good weather and a good atmosphere: 

San Mames;

Estádio do Dragão; and,

Stade Vélodrome.


----------



## BeeGee (Jun 14, 2008)

Benfica - Lisbon
San Mames - Bilbao
Anfield - Liverpool


----------



## Gavrosh (Apr 15, 2011)

Westfalonstadion for atmosphere. 

Camp Nou for sheer size. 

Wembley as its ground zero for football globally.


----------



## Red85 (Jan 23, 2007)

stim90 said:


> In the interest of good weather and a good atmosphere:
> 
> San Mames;
> 
> ...


Porto good atmosphere? That place is empty 9/10...


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

Red85 said:


> Porto good atmosphere? That place is empty 9/10...


I went to a porto league game this season against bottom of the league Pacos Ferreira, and even at 0-0 the atmosphere was fantastic. Certainly compared to any premier league team.


----------



## thecap73 (Feb 26, 2011)

xx


----------



## Dusty Hare (Oct 31, 2017)

Selhurst Park obviously


----------



## k5villan (Mar 20, 2012)

went to have a look around the allianz arena last week, beautiful stadium


----------



## lolo221 (May 6, 2018)

*sport news*

:موز: Sport for every new in the world of sport
l0n.news


----------



## lolo221 (May 6, 2018)

السعودية سبورت لكل جديد في عالم الرياضة و مباريات بث مباشر


----------



## lolo221 (May 6, 2018)

*السعودية سبورت*

السعودية سبورت
موقع إخباري عربي رياضي سياسي ترفيهي

أخبار، رياضة، أخبار الرياضة، مباريات بث مباشر،
يلا شوت اكسترا مباريات اليوم، يلا شوت اتش دي كورة
اتش دي كورة بث مباشر مباريات اليوم لايف مباراة كورة اكسترا

بث مباشر
أخبار الرياضة
يلا شوت اتش دي كورة
بث مباشر مباريات اليوم
مباريات اليوم
بث مباشر مباريات اليوم يوتيوب
مسلسلات رمضان
مسلسل رمضان
مسلسلات رمضان 2020
كورة اون لاين يلا شوت
مشاهدة مباريات اليوم بث مباشر مجانا
كورة لايف بث مباشر
أخبار الفن
الحلقة
اتش دي كورة


----------



## BhamJim (Jul 8, 2009)

Villa Park 

Dortmund

Wembley


----------



## k5villan (Mar 20, 2012)

BhamJim said:


> Villa Park
> 
> Dortmund
> 
> Wembley


said before in here im really not a Wembley fan...and that was before they went nuts with building projects outside it, you can barely see the place now as you walk down the steps of the station thanks to all the flats they've built and its become a bit of a maze to get around, its big and looks the part but the actual experience there as a fan is shit* been there 5 times with the villa I think and maybe 4 times for the NFL, I just don't like the place and that's before you start to look at infrastructure and getting in and out (VP can also be shit for that)

*I did watch the playoff final in club Wembley, made a huge difference, easy to get a beer (although they do still pour 30 off of them and have them waiting on the side, £6 for a luke warm pint of carling, ******* awesome hno and the toilets were somewhere near respectable


----------



## BhamJim (Jul 8, 2009)

k5villan said:


> said before in here im really not a Wembley fan...and that was before they went nuts with building projects outside it, you can barely see the place now as you walk down the steps of the station thanks to all the flats they've built and its become a bit of a maze to get around, its big and looks the part but the actual experience there as a fan is shit* been there 5 times with the villa I think and maybe 4 times for the NFL, I just don't like the place and that's before you start to look at infrastructure and getting in and out (VP can also be shit for that)
> 
> *I did watch the playoff final in club Wembley, made a huge difference, easy to get a beer (although they do still pour 30 off of them and have them waiting on the side, £6 for a luke warm pint of carling, ******* awesome hno and the toilets were somewhere near respectable


I think whilst there's so much criticism of Wembley, for me it's still awesome. Size isn't everything (as a bishop said to an actress) but in this instance it is for me, it's just colossal and when you're inside I think it blows your mind.

I too have been many times now and perhaps as regulars we get used to it, but I still think it is mind blowing, and the facilities (escalators, kiosks, screens, acoustics etc..) are brilliant, it's clear to see where the expense came from. The surrounding area is adding to the experience all the time. Whilst it may not be great for access in and out, I feel that the neighbouring facilities create a better all day experience than would be the case if it was built in a deserted field, with acres of car parks.

Villa Park has to be number one for history, care in architecture and overall character. It is quintessentially English. It's not just the stadium itself but the whole package. The brick facade of the Holte End with mosaic overlooked by Aston Hall and Gardens and the Edwardian Holte Pub just make it totally unique. The redevelopment of the North Stand is crucial to get right, but I believe there is no reason why the Villa Park experience shouldn't be improved even further following this. I would love them to recreate the Holte Facade at the North End but from the plans I have seen this isn't the case.

As for Dortmund my experience is only read and seen from filmed footage but I think the size, natural growth and atmosphere are clearly impressive. I've been to quite a few stadiums on the continent, most in England/Wales and Dortmund is top of the bucket list.


----------

